# petco $1 per gallon - Aqueon



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Literally just got my email as well!


----------



## valenciaja (Jun 12, 2015)

Let me put this in the most adult way possible: YAY YAY YAY YAY. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

valenciaja said:


> Let me put this in the most adult way possible: YAY YAY YAY YAY.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Lol. I just got back into the hobby after neglecting my 40 gallon breeder for the last 8 months or so. I have the 40 gallon back to a good state but that empty aquarium stand for a 20 gallon needs a tank!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

please remember, the tank qualities are awful. Be picky, and check all the seams. I've seen some tanks with one side 1/4" inward. don't be afraid to ask a petco associate to dig out a tank.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

scapegoat said:


> please remember, the tank qualities are awful. Be picky, and check all the seams. I've seen some tanks with one side 1/4" inward. don't be afraid to ask a petco associate to dig out a tank.


I've never see this sale with aqueon tanks. Always tetra around me and yes, the tanks can be lacking in the symmetry dept. at times. Curious to see if it's the same brand at my petcos.


----------



## Virc003 (Dec 3, 2011)

scapegoat said:


> please remember, the tank qualities are awful. Be picky, and check all the seams. I've seen some tanks with one side 1/4" inward. don't be afraid to ask a petco associate to dig out a tank.


This!!!! I noticed the same thing on their last sale and more. Nearly all of the plastic bands have creases in them and the seams all have an overflow of silicone to where it rolled up on the edges instead of laying flat. Not to mention the tanks themselves are so low quality that the bands are huge in proportion to older tanks which happened to conceal a crack in the glass of the tank I bougt.


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Too bad they don't offer the 5g tanks for this =/


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Aqeon is still better than tetra at their seam work so its worth getting excited about.. especially when buying custom cut glass by me costs more than tanks on this sale.

I just buy a tank that is aligned properly and un-damaged, go at it with a utility knife and rubbing alcohol to remove all silicone, then re-silcione for a better seam. 

I wish the sale included 2.5 and 5g for use betta/shrimp/nano fish people, would love to only pay $2.50(+tax) for a tank!


----------



## shuwae (Feb 7, 2014)

Petco is getting rid of the Tetra tanks first before putting out the Aqueons.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

shuwae said:


> Petco is getting rid of the Tetra tanks first before putting out the Aqueons.


THIS^
I have seen both Aqueon and Tetra tanks at the dollar per gallon sale at petco in the past.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Can someone forward me the email? thanks

I'll be checking for an Aqueon.


----------



## corbie (May 31, 2015)

AquaAurora said:


> I wish the sale included 2.5 and 5g for use betta/shrimp/nano fish people, would love to only pay $2.50(+tax) for a tank!





Gametheory said:


> Too bad they don't offer the 5g tanks for this =/


This. I was hoping to grab a few to feed my nano tank addiction. I'll definitely pick up a 10g if I can find a good one, though!


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

crice8 said:


> THIS^
> I have seen both Aqueon and Tetra tanks at the dollar per gallon sale at petco in the past.


Did you see Aqueon as they were on their way out in favor of Tetra?


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm... That's rather strange. But, if true, I will be in search of another Aqueon 55 in addition to the one I already have as well as an Aqueon 40B

If it's concerned to Aqueon tanks, it really doesn't matter what people say about them quality-wise. Their Aqueons. I've bought an Aqueon 40B 2 years ago from one of these sales and never had any issues with it ever.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

brooksie321 said:


> I've never see this sale with aqueon tanks. Always tetra around me and yes, the tanks can be lacking in the symmetry dept. at times. Curious to see if it's the same brand at my petcos.


The PetCo's near me in Mass used to have only Aqueon until maybe 2 years ago when they switched to Tetra tanks. Hope to see the Aqueons back here.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Pretty much all of the Petco stores near me only carry the Tetra branded tanks. If you do a bit of traveling though there is one that carried both Tetra and Aqueon, but I don't know if that was a limited outing or what because they only had a select few Aqueon and the rest were in Tetra.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

the 10G tanks I have from aqueon and tetra are not the same dimensions... Tetra is a little smaller.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

mach_six said:


> the 10G tanks I have from aqueon and tetra are not the same dimensions... Tetra is a little smaller.


Not surprising, tetra is a rip off! 
When I bought a tetra "55g", measured and plugged it into a tank volume calculator I think its was 46-47g! I should have just bought the 40g breeder instead =.=

edit: btw said tetra "55g" has since blown the seam on the bottom pane of glass and had to be drained, scraped clean of silicone and re-siliconed... not happy....Thankfully I was home when it happened (started leaking) almost went to visit family for the weekend.. would have come back to a flooded house and possible fire damage (or at least burnt out equipment) from canister filter and heater trying to run without water....


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

From hearing all the hype on here about how much better Aqueon tanks are I went
to check for myself and it also happened that a pet shop near me had a sign out about "up-to-50%-off" moving sale. So I just had to pass by to see if they had any Aqueon tanks. I might add that any/all the shops in my city(4...two chain+two M+P shops)
either don't carry Aqueon or they only have them in kits with all the sub useful equipment that you usually replace.
Found out that he was just moving down the block so to speak and so I mentioned that I'd love to find an Aqueon 10g not in a kit. He pointed and I bought...LOL...
But it was not one of thesale items so I paid $26 after taxes.
Seems to be the same thickness glass...but no other similarities exist.
Much more neat on the Silicone job...Much nicer and bigger rim, top and bottom.
So I'm convinced that they are better.
BTW....I wouldn't buy a Tetra tank so my former 10g tanks are those from Walmart
and Regent is the brand name on them. Better made, but with the same Tetra rim.


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Depends on the store. My store already has these aqueons on the floor, and as all tank sales we got a buttload of excess week before.


----------



## Soxfandowd (Aug 1, 2014)

Virc003 said:


> This!!!! I noticed the same thing on their last sale and more. Nearly all of the plastic bands have creases in them and the seams all have an overflow of silicone to where it rolled up on the edges instead of laying flat. Not to mention the tanks themselves are so low quality that the bands are huge in proportion to older tanks which happened to conceal a crack in the glass of the tank I bougt.



I bought a 40G Breeder during the last $1/Gal sale. I had a difficult time finding a glass top to fit it. As I have now learned, different manufacturers have different dimensions on their tanks. Why there could not be a standard is beyond me or at least a range. With the rim edge the way they are it would be pretty simple to make a top fit all manufacturers. I ended up having my top sanded down to fit. PIA


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Soxfandowd said:


> I bought a 40G Breeder during the last $1/Gal sale. I had a difficult time finding a glass top to fit it. As I have now learned, different manufacturers have different dimensions on their tanks. Why there could not be a standard is beyond me or at least a range. With the rim edge the way they are it would be pretty simple to make a top fit all manufacturers. I ended up having my top sanded down to fit. PIA


I bought an aqeuon 40 gallon breeder 2 years ago at the $1 per gallon sale and the aqeuon glass top fit perfect(=


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't get why on the Aqueon 40B tank I had bought 2 years ago, a Tetra branded glass top fit it just fine. But when I bought an Aqueon branded top for my Aqueon 55 tank, it didn't fit right and there was a bit of a gap.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

is the $1/gallon sale going on now?


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

ichy said:


> is the $1/gallon sale going on now?


the pictures says starts 6/28... 

They have a F&F event until Sunday, 20% if you received their coupon in the email.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Is it too late to sign up for their email coupon?


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Blackheart said:


> Is it too late to sign up for their email coupon?


It's also on their site so it's not a targeted mailing.

http://www.petco.com/petco_Page_PC_friendsandfamily.aspx


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Blackheart said:


> Is it too late to sign up for their email coupon?


The coupon can be found on their home page. No need to have it sent to you.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Anyone grab a tank yet? (5 minutes after store has opened)


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

I picked up a 20gallon high for my office. Unfortunately the 20H tanks are the only ones they didn't have in aqueon brand. It's tetra but the measurements and caulking are good on this one. My aqeuon glass top fits it perfectly.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I didn't buy a tank yet, but I did check several locations by me and was so happy they had Aqueons again. They had an Aqueon 55 that I contemplated buying, but I have no use for... Lol

They didn't have the Aqueon 40B tanks though unfortunately. Hopefully they will have them in stock at some point.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I stopped by there a little bit ago and got 2 10 gallons and a 20 high.all they had were aqueons,except for one tetra,and this store has only been there the last 2 years.The discount shows when they put in your rewards number or name.

No coupon or email needed,just a petco rewards or whatever they call it.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Am I the only person who sees these sales and has a moment of panic? 

"Oh, no, must... resist..."

Fear I'll be driving the 40min to the nearest Petco before the week is over.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I bought a 10g, Aqueons, so much happier with its silicone work compared to tetra (still no where near as nice as rimless but its not so ugly that I'd want to de- then re-silicone like tetra tanks).


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Am I the only person who sees these sales and has a moment of panic?
> 
> "Oh, no, must... resist..."
> 
> Fear I'll be driving the 40min to the nearest Petco before the week is over.


Yes. Like I said it's almost an excuse to have another tank that I don't really need.



AquaAurora said:


> I bought a 10g, Aqueons, so much happier with its silicone work compared to tetra (still no where near as nice as rimless but its not so ugly that I'd want to de- then re-silicone like tetra tanks).


Yes definitely much better. Still seems to be a little bit sloppier than they used to be, but I'm definitely not worried about them quality control wise or leaking.


----------



## KnownSyntax (Mar 15, 2014)

Just picked up my first 55 gallon, oh boy can't wait to set this one up now.

My store had the center full of Aqueon tanks, and then by the canister filters it had a lot of Tetra tanks there too.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd love to do a double 55 setup with the existing Aqueon 55 I already have, but I think my wife would kill me. :hihi:


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you guys mind taking pictures of your new tanks?


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

KnownSyntax said:


> Just picked up my first 55 gallon, oh boy can't wait to set this one up now.
> 
> My store had the center full of Aqueon tanks, and then by the canister filters it had a lot of Tetra tanks there too.


how thick is the glass on the Aqueon 55gal? 1/4"? 5/16"? 3/8"?

tempted to get 2 of em and make a 48" x 21" x 18" tank


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

The 55g tanks for Aqueon are drillable on the side panes, correct?


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice avatar Chris.

I was a little dissappointed by the petco here. It just opened a few months ago, but it is like a miniture version of most of the others I have been to in the past. They didn't have pallets of tanks to choose from like I had always seen at other petcos during this sale. They had about ten aqueon 10 gallons, 6 tetra 40 gallons, two tetra 20 gallon Highs, and one 29 gallon.....
No 20 longs or a nice selection. He said they would be getting a truck today so maybe they were just late getting more. But I thought most petcos got in the tanks a week before the actual sale starts.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Welp looks like I'll be picking up a 30g quarantine tank on my way home today


----------



## Gavin288 (May 10, 2013)

Looks like it's time for me to pick up a 55 just for that 1/4 glass thickness.. diy planted and reef tanks here i come!


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Blackheart said:


> Yes definitely much better. Still seems to be a little bit sloppier than they used to be, but I'm definitely not worried about them quality control wise or leaking.


The Aqueons at my store look worse than the Tetras, some of the 10s had the side panels leaning out a slight amount.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Gavin288 said:


> Looks like it's time for me to pick up a 55 just for that 1/4 glass thickness.. diy planted and reef tanks here i come!


If it happens to be a Tetra they sell you all the glass is tempered. I've previously posted emails from Tetra about which tanks are and are not tempered.

Aqueon's 55 has at the very least the bottom panel tempered.

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/assets/011/19107.pdf


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Picked up a 40 breeder for $40. My Petco had about 6 other 40 breeders in stock. They had 7 Aqueon 40 breeders and 6 Tetra 40 breeders. They also had 20 longs, and 55 gallons.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

somewhatshocked said:


> Am I the only person who sees these sales and has a moment of panic?
> 
> "Oh, no, must... resist..."
> 
> Fear I'll be driving the 40min to the nearest Petco before the week is over.


Not even panicking..just not going to go to petco for anything while they have the sale. I don't want 6-20l for my future apisto rack.. I certainly don't want a $20 aqueon 20l.. must resist...


----------



## KnownSyntax (Mar 15, 2014)

SingAlongWithTsing said:


> how thick is the glass on the Aqueon 55gal? 1/4"? 5/16"? 3/8"?
> 
> tempted to get 2 of em and make a 48" x 21" x 18" tank


I'm not sure, I'll have to measure it when I find my tape measurer again.



Chrisinator said:


> The 55g tanks for Aqueon are drillable on the side panes, correct?


This one I got had a sticker that said ALL glass was tempered (including sides), so that will be a no.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Mathman said:


> Do you guys mind taking pictures of your new tanks?


Not great shots, floating plants until I get my last shipment then wash sand and plant everything (Wed-Thur).





I do not have any tetra tanks with original silicone, all have been re-siliconed so no comparisons hots.
note: bubbles are from just filling tank, not silicone defect


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Couesfanatic said:


> Picked up a 40 breeder for $40. My Petco had about 6 other 40 breeders in stock. They had 7 Aqueon 40 breeders and 6 Tetra 40 breeders. They also had 20 longs, and 55 gallons.


Hey this may sound funny but can you post picture? My store you have to pay ORIGINAL tax on the sale item, so they come out to like 65$.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

That sucks. That sounds like a state sales tax law or something. Or they are ripping offf customers lol.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

At a Petco that I called today, they said they had a stack of Aqueon 40 breeder tanks. I'm so tempted to buy another Aqueon 55 just to do something with it. Sadly I would have to buy a double iron stand if I did that.


----------



## Chubbi (Mar 21, 2015)

So im debating which tank to buy based on which comes with the most affordable or realistic lighting. I don't exactly want to spend a fortune trying to get two nice lamps for highish light on a 40B, though i love the space to play with and would prefer this tank. I imagine a 20L would be pretty easy to light nicely. I can't decide, anyone care to convince me?


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Chubbi said:


> So im debating which tank to buy based on which comes with the most affordable or realistic lighting. I don't exactly want to spend a fortune trying to get two nice lamps for highish light on a 40B, though i love the space to play with and would prefer this tank. I imagine a 20L would be pretty easy to light nicely. I can't decide, anyone care to convince me?


I'm very partial to the 20L's :wink:


----------



## kaytlu (Jun 18, 2015)

So am I... Though they do fall prey to temp fluctuations & circulation problems unless you're carefull. They are easy to light, even to high light since they are fairly shallow, and they give you some nice length to play with in setting things up.

I've got my name down on the waiting list (which is probably as long as to the moon & back) for a Mr Aqua 22gal long bookcase model. I see it as a development of the same sort of space, only more narrow.

I'd have to get a special stand to put it on (or very well built bookcase) but it offers a really panoramic "view"

I went down to my local Petco, but they had neither 20L, 30L or 40L (or breeders). I'm just not very impressed by that store at all. You can see dead fish in their tanks too...


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

Damn I really want to swap my depthless 37 with a 40b. Ugh new tank new stand I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Blackheart said:


> At a Petco that I called today, they said they had a stack of Aqueon 40 breeder tanks. I'm so tempted to buy another Aqueon 55 just to do something with it. Sadly I would have to buy a double iron stand if I did that.


Yeah okay I don't see any problem here. Get the tank and the stand.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Can we get the 12g long for a $1 per gallon?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

agro said:


> Hey this may sound funny but can you post picture? My store you have to pay ORIGINAL tax on the sale item, so they come out to like 65$.


Ya I'll take some tomorrow.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Yeah okay I don't see any problem here. Get the tank and the stand.


My wife not wanting me to... This is the problem lol


----------



## KnownSyntax (Mar 15, 2014)

Neatfish said:


> Can we get the 12g long for a $1 per gallon?


No sadly, you can only get 10 gallon, 20 gallon high and long, 29 gallon, 40 gallon breeder, and 55 gallon tanks only.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Blackheart said:


> My wife not wanting me to... This is the problem lol


She's never stopped me.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Am I the only person who sees these sales and has a moment of panic?
> 
> "Oh, no, must... resist..."
> 
> Fear I'll be driving the 40min to the nearest Petco before the week is over.


You're not the only one, but my current apartment size says no more tanks....

Lease is up at the end of November though :icon_twis


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Blackheart said:


> My wife not wanting me to... This is the problem lol


My husband's an enabler but I'm thrifty so if anything he's usually encouraging me to get more (tanks, plants, fish etc) while I'm trying to hold back because of cost.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Chubbi said:


> So im debating which tank to buy based on which comes with the most affordable or realistic lighting. I don't exactly want to spend a fortune trying to get two nice lamps for highish light on a 40B, though i love the space to play with and would prefer this tank. I imagine a 20L would be pretty easy to light nicely. I can't decide, anyone care to convince me?


Get the 40,obviously....the bigger the tank,the more stable and the more room you have to work with.If our house wasn't so small I would have gotten a couple of them myself.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

MtAnimals said:


> Get the 40,obviously....the bigger the tank,the more stable and the more room you have to work with.If our house wasn't so small I would have gotten a couple of them myself.


This^ 
But my question would be do you have the proper stand for either of them?


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Another odd thing... I went to Petsmart tonight and they also had the Aqueon 40B tank for 90 dollars. Obviously that's not as cheap as the dollar per gallon sale... but still a better price than 130 dollars for their Top Fin branded 40B


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Blackheart said:


> Another odd thing... I went to Petsmart tonight and they also had the Aqueon 40B tank for 90 dollars. Obviously that's not as cheap as the dollar per gallon sale... but still a better price than 130 dollars for their Top Fin branded 40B



Doesn't Petco have a 40B on the sale??


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

ichy said:


> Doesn't Petco have a 40B on the sale??


Yes Petco does, Petsmart does not.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes... I am well aware that they do! I was simply commenting that it was strange that they had the Aqueon 40B there, as I hadn't seen it there before.


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

was just on petsmarts site and they listed Aqueon glass tanks on their site. It said new and in 10, 20 and 40 gallon versions. Maybe perfecto is stopping making tanks or raised their prices.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

DanPlanted said:


> was just on petsmarts site and they listed Aqueon glass tanks on their site. It said new and in 10, 20 and 40 gallon versions. Maybe perfecto is stopping making tanks or raised their prices.


Hmmm interesting. I bought my 40 gallon aqueon from petsmart because they started doing a $2 a gallon sale at the same time as petco's $1 per gallon sale. The kicker on petsmarts though is for $2 a gallon you get a aqueon glass top and aqueon light. Sure most of us won't use the light, I gave mine to my brother-in-law. But it came out to a better deal for me because the glass top would have costs me the difference. 
I have bought many other tanks at petco's $1 per gallon sale.


----------



## MJB13 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks FK! I probably would not known about this had you nae posted it. I am a club card holder, but did not get that email!
I snagged a 40 breeder on the way home!


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

My petco had tons of 40g breeders. Picked one up today with the intent of taking down my 37g but the girlfriend said she wants a tank in the bedroom also so today was a good day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Donald Corbett said:


> My petco had tons of 40g breeders. Picked one up today with the intent of taking down my 37g but the girlfriend said she wants a tank in the bedroom also so today was a good day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We'll see hw much she wants it with the filter noise.. or nocturnal fauna activity. Nothing like a fish breaking the water surface to scare you out of your sleep.


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

I have an ehiem canister so noise shouldn't be an issue. As far as fauna I'm thinking a shrimp breeding tank with some otos maybe for that reason. Also going to convert it to low tech to keep it simple. Thinking the new 40b is going to be a Iwagumi tank full of raspbora and nothing but HC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Got my 40 breeder. I placed it on my half done stand temporarily for the pics:


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I had talked to a manager at the Petco close to my house today and he said they are in the process of switching all their tanks back over to Aqueon... That's awesome. Hopefully once all the Tetra tanks are gone we won't see them ever again.

Even he said as well that all the Tetra branded tanks looked like they were siliconed by people who didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Petsmart is also jumping on this bandwagon. They have sizes 10 to 40 gallons. Good for anyone without a Petco in the area or ones that don't carry Aqueons.










http://www.petsmart.com/sale/aquari...d36-31896/cat-36-catid-900381?var_id=36-31896


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

My local store had all Aqueons so i might pick up a 29 or two... maybe a 40B too...Just gotta clean that basement out.


----------



## skelley (Jul 18, 2011)

So from the looks of this thread, it was the Tetra tanks that had major issues? I remember reading that people filled them with water in their garage for a week before feeling comfortable with them in their house. I've never done this, should this be something I should always do as a precaution anyways?

This is the first time I haven't missed out on this deal and I am impatient to get started with my new 20L. Unfortunately it is only to replace the one below that I got for free via Craigslist 3 years ago (most disgusting tank and sick fish that I have ever seen). The seams are questionable and make me nervous, so I have been meaning to do it for a while. It has at least 3x the growth now and hundreds of shrimp, so it will be a good project for the weekend.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Caved. Picked up two 10s and two 20s. Thanks for the peer pressure, everyone.

Don't need the tanks. Not in any stretch of the imagination. 

But surely I can fit YET ANOTHER moss tank somewhere, right? 

Maybe I can turn a couple of these into DIY terrarium/vivarium setups like on Dendroboard. 

Thankful there was no more room in the Jeep.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> Caved. Picked up two 10s and two 20s. Thanks for the peer pressure, everyone.
> 
> Don't need the tanks. Not in any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> ...


20 talls or longs or one of each?



*
btw when does this sale end?*


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't know but I get the feeling that - at least the two pest marts I visited (there are 3 in my area) mostly dragged what they had to an end cap for the sale. One of them did have a few dozen 10s and maybe 8 or 10 20Ls stacked along a wall. That one is a larger store though. Both seemed to have only had one or two of the 40b. I haven't checked the third store. I don't hold much hope of finding anything there though as it is a *tiny* store (which is probably why that town still has a thriving locally owned LFS)


----------

